# 2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan Juke Sporty Package Heading to a Dealer Near You



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Love the Nissan Juke? OK, you probably don't, but that's most likely because you haven't driven one. Criticized from Tokyo to Tampa Bay, the Juke is a front-runner for ugliest car ever, but it's also a seriously fun package with a turbocharged 4-cylinder and a sophisticated AWD system.

Targeted at young urbanites, Nissan is looking to add a selection of items to the Juke in the hopes of attracting a few more buyers and up-selling the parts to those already looking at the compact SportCross.

Called the Juke 'Sporty Package' it consists of new 17-inch wheels and Michelin tires, fog lights and chrome accenting around the bottom of the doors and rear liftgate. There's also a body kit, plus a subtle rear spoiler – which really helps to improve the car's back end.

Debuting at the Tokyo Auto Salon, Nissan intends to offer this kit to customers through dealers in both North America and Europe

More: *2011 Tokyo Auto Salon: Nissan Juke Sporty Package Heading to a Dealer Near You* on AutoGuide.com


----------

